# donny show



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

hi, i have a few questions to ask about the doncaster show as i havnt been before;
-is it a big show (are there loads of stalls)
-do they sell equipment (like substrate,bulbs,hide boxes exc.) if so are these normally cheaper than the RRP?

lastly, who is going, and what do you expect/hope to be buying?


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

can someone please help me


----------



## lobley (Jan 26, 2008)

well were going.never been before,but have had mixed reviews from people about it,apparantly if you like cornsnakes and leos you'll be happy.
suppose we will find out for ourselves on sunday

sorry i cant be anymore help

mandie


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Moving this to the show section...

-is it a big show (are there loads of stalls)

Define loads? Last year there were less than 50 I would guess, but I didn't count. I guess it depends what you're expecting.... I would define loads as what Hamm gets etc.

-do they sell equipment (like substrate,bulbs,hide boxes exc.) if so are these normally cheaper than the RRP? 

Sometimes a local retailer has a table but mostly this usually seems to be livefood... people do sell second hand equipment and bits and bobs. If it's new it might be a few quid less than the RRP but I wouldn't go expecting huge savings.. it's a breeders meeting and as such is mostly for livestock.


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

i hope its more than corns and leos or im gonna be p:censor:ed off.. never been before and wana see something other than corns.. can see them at any common reptile and pet shop nowdays!


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

its my first rep show too! hoping to get a nice adult female corn so excited lol


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Snake_Pliskin said:


> i hope its more than corns and leos or im gonna be p:censor:ed off.. never been before and wana see something other than corns.. can see them at any common reptile and pet shop nowdays!


The shows aren't designed to show rare / unusual things, they're designed for local private breeders to get together and sell their livestock... the majority of reptiles bred in the UK are corns, leos, beardies.. followed by boas, royals etc. cos those are the most popular, it's inevitable that they will make up the majority of the stock at these shows.


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

lobley said:


> well were going.never been before,but have had mixed reviews from people about it,apparantly if you like cornsnakes and leos you'll be happy.
> suppose we will find out for ourselves on sunday
> 
> sorry i cant be anymore help
> ...


 
ahh, so what the markets flooded with, will appear there so plenty of royals also. i was hoping to see some rare species though some nice morphs will just be as good, do oyu know if your allowed to take pictures? (without flash)


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

royals. boas etc not so bad.. corns.. noooooo.. yawn!


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

Snake_Pliskin said:


> i hope its more than corns and leos or im gonna be p:censor:ed off.. never been before and wana see something other than corns.. can see them at any common reptile and pet shop nowdays!


i think that pet shops have realised the market is becoming flooded and these type arnt worth it to the pet shop owner.


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

Snake_Pliskin said:


> royals. boas etc not so bad.. corns.. noooooo.. yawn!


 
im getting a bci when i go :whistling2:


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

Athravan said:


> The shows aren't designed to show rare / unusual things, they're designed for local private breeders to get together and sell their livestock... the majority of reptiles bred in the UK are corns, leos, beardies.. followed by boas, royals etc. cos those are the most popular, it's inevitable that they will make up the majority of the stock at these shows.


 
ooo choices, BD or bci BD or bci BD or bci.............


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

Athravan said:


> Moving this to the show section...
> 
> -is it a big show (are there loads of stalls)
> 
> ...


thanks for that, duno why but i expected it to be like hamm but to a smaller scale :bash:


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

i got a nice bci and a nice royal.. i need somethin diff., lol.. id love it if they had tree boas there! :lol2:


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

Snake_Pliskin said:


> i got a nice bci and a nice royal.. i need somethin diff., lol.. id love it if they had tree boas there! :lol2:


 
dude where so alive, where both yorkshire men and we have royals and soon to both have bcis :lol2:
its a shame im still living with the parents otherwise id have also a tortoise and an iguana


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

yeah im a constrictor fan, started on corns and .. well ya know, lost interest.. outgrew them.. lol.. i would love a emerald tree boa! :2thumb:


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

Snake_Pliskin said:


> yeah im a constrictor fan, started on corns and .. well ya know, lost interest.. outgrew them.. lol.. i would love a emerald tree boa! :2thumb:


i was consemplating getting one of them as my threads will show :lol2: how weirds that, though i want something that isnt gonna wanna take chunks out of me all the time, also i wanna train up on bigger snakes though i will have to get more aggresives ones soon enough :lol2: thinking of a blood python next :whistling2:


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

yeah but they are stunning and sharpens ones reactions. :lol2: wonder if anyone has any of those at the show.. be the best thing to ever come into donny. lmao


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

Snake_Pliskin said:


> yeah but they are stunning and sharpens ones reactions. :lol2: wonder if anyone has any of those at the show.. be the best thing to ever come into donny. lmao


yeah, you dont get much around here. ahh well im going with my dad so ill have to see what he will let me get. i have 2 spare vivs on the ready though :whistling2: and hinted ever so slightly
dad said- why dont you sell that viv
me said- i could just keep it and use it
dad said- for what though
me said- ill buy somert from donny 

ive told my mum im getting a bci though, dont think she believes me, though they wont be too bothered id imagine they just worry bout my room which is tiny as it is, will look like a pet shop (ahh happy thoughts, pet shop with a matress in the middle, everything inside is yours hahahaha) but seriously, no they wont mind as i clean my pets/change them/feed them so they dont cause any hassle to my parents whatsoever

ifact when i went to joshes i didnt even say i was getting a corn, and just brought it back and shown my dad who was in the kichen, he smiled and said 'very nice'


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

thats cool... so your dads gonna get stung!!! lmao.. thats so unfair i gotta buy my own reps. lol.. wish i was still young and at home. lol


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

Snake_Pliskin said:


> thats cool... so your dads gonna get stung!!! lmao.. thats so unfair i gotta buy my own reps. lol.. wish i was still young and at home. lol


wowowowow no if only if only
i have to buy everything for them and the pet itself, the only pet i havnt ever paid for is the cat and think i actually got her for my birthday :lol2:


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

lol.. yah know what ya mean.. :lol2:


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

Snake_Pliskin said:


> lol.. yah know what ya mean.. :lol2:


yeah i suppose...
dude, you need to get a barclay card with online fraud protection, as i typed your name on facebook and loads of differant people all came up with the same name, identity theives :devil:


----------



## biglad52002 (Mar 9, 2007)

im going mate dunno if ill buy anything yet though but you know me cant resist lol


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

wow you serious??? omg...


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

biglad52002 said:


> im going mate dunno if ill buy anything yet though but you know me cant resist lol


 
as you do.........

dude you gonna be there? if you are ill see you there, you should come back to ours for a bevvie after if your not busy.


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

Snake_Pliskin said:


> wow you serious??? omg...


yeah bud, pages of them
ahh i think there inside my computer, there torturing me to remain silent, i keep getting electrocuted off my laptop :devil:


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

hahah yeah your right, i just checked it out,, although most are black dudes! lmao


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

Snake_Pliskin said:


> hahah yeah your right, i just checked it out,, although most are black dudes! lmao


i wanted to say that though id get branded a racist, we are doing about them in english about half caste having a very profound meaning that the person is only half a person and caste as in made so they are only half made, also caste been somert to do with the chinese or somert where they have groups somert to do with caste where they have to stick between em, though thats somert to do with wealth.
:lol2:


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

blue-saphire said:


> i wanted to say that though id get branded a racist, we are doing about them in english about half caste having a very profound meaning that the person is only half a person and caste as in made so they are only half made, also caste been somert to do with the chinese or somert where they have groups somert to do with caste where they have to stick between em, though thats somert to do with wealth.
> :lol2:


 
anyway cutting a long story short, the word your meant to use is mixed race


----------



## biglad52002 (Mar 9, 2007)

cant mate working at 2 which is a bummer ill see you there though should be good


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

mind boggling.. the whole political correctness nowdays does me head in. lol..


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

Snake_Pliskin said:


> mind boggling.. the whole political correctness nowdays does me head in. lol..


its funny as though, the english teacher gets really angry if you say half caste, he was babbling on about steriotypes about scottish people with kilt ans that asking people if htey knew blah blah blah, if he starts tomorrow im gonna say, sir did you know people say welsh people get there end away with sheep (hes welsh)


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

lmao i wont even go and say a term i learnt from the army for scots, lmao


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

biglad52002 said:


> cant mate working at 2 which is a bummer ill see you there though should be good


dude, if you dont want to come dont....:lol2: only messing with you, seen your siggy and your right you do have alot to go with that girl, some nice projects by the looks of it. keep me posted : victory:


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

Snake_Pliskin said:


> lmao i wont even go and say a term i learnt from the army for scots, lmao


you can tell me :mf_dribble: pm it me :whistling2:


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

biglad, you going on your tod? if you are, ill give you a bell when i get there and we will walk round with you : victory:


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

nite you lot.., see ya on this till the weekend. lmao..


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

Snake_Pliskin said:


> nite you lot.., see ya on this till the weekend. lmao..


nite bud, did you check my cusins profile?


----------



## biglad52002 (Mar 9, 2007)

im going with a couple of mates i think but we can still walk round hand in hand of course lol


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

biglad52002 said:


> im going with a couple of mates i think but we can still walk round hand in hand of course lol


but not in a gay way :lol2:


----------

